

What everyone is missing about the entertainment industry - peterhunt
http://www.petehunt.net/blog/?p=38

======
vannevar
_For the average person, entertainment is as much about creating a shared
culture as it is about the content itself._

I'd agree with this, the central point of the (very short) blog post.

 _They want to go to a huge arena filled with people similar to them and enjoy
an event together._

This I'm not convinced about. Studies show that people can manage about 150
personal relationships. I'd say it's likely that this also reflects a sweet
spot in terms of shared interests. They don't care that 100,000 strangers like
the same band, they just want enough people in their own circle to like the
band that they can reliably share the experience. And that number is a lot
less than an arena-full.

